# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Aiuto Anatocismo

## Studiodimaio

Salve a tutti,
mi sto cimentando con la mia prima perizia sull'anatocismo.
Ho girato invano un po' su internet alla ricerca di qualche software gratuito o foglio di calcolo excel da utilizzare per il calcolo degli interessi anatocistici.
Chiedo aiuto al forum!!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

E' difficile trovare un software che risolva tutti i possibili casi. 
In genere occorre autoconfezionare un'applicazione da foglio di calcolo e questo richiede un lavoro. 
Saluti

----------


## Scaranel

Ti segnalo Recovery Money, che è stato anche patrocinato dalla fondazione Aristeia, per cui i consulenti iscritti in qualsiasi Albo lo pagano 450 anzichè 550. 
Lo trovi su  Anatocismo: software per il calcolo del rimborso 
Lo utilizzano tantissimi CTU. 
Ciao

----------


## maurichi

> Salve a tutti,
> mi sto cimentando con la mia prima perizia sull'anatocismo.
> Ho girato invano un po' su internet alla ricerca di qualche software gratuito o foglio di calcolo excel da utilizzare per il calcolo degli interessi anatocistici.
> Chiedo aiuto al forum!!

  a buon rendere ........ dammi l'indirizzo mail

----------


## Scaranel

per info su software anatocismo la mail è   info@commercialistatelematico.com

----------


## Stefadep

Il calcolo dell''anatocismo è composto da:
- anatocismo x interessi
- anatocismo per Commissione Massimo Scoperto 
Per la prima si calcola l'interesse sull'interesse applicando il giusto tasso.
E per il calcolo della seconda parte? Devo sommare tutte le CMS senza tener conto di alcun tasso e chiedere il rimborso x intero???? o devo considerare la CMS come base su cui calcolare gli interessi (in sostanza applico la stessa metodologia della prima parte)?? 
Se qlc mi può essere di aiuto, lo ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------


## nadia

segnaliamo la pubblicazione di un interessantissimo intervento sulla materia, a cura del Dott. Giuseppe Demauro: http://www.commercialistatelematico....ario_usura.pdf
(14 pagine di approfondimenti!)
ed anche: Linee guida per i consulenti tecnici giudiziari: l'anatocismo bancario
a cura di Alberto Leggi

----------


## vincenzoros

Qualcuno conosce il software ANATOC PRO ? Sembra buono ed il prezzo è contenuto. In alternativa qualcuno ha avuto una esperienza concreta con il software Money Recovery Pro? E' effettivamente rispondente alle esigenze di una normale perizia CTU in tema di anatocismo e tassi usura?

----------


## nadia

Per questo tipo di problematiche il Commercialista telematico propone ai suoi utenti: Real Money - Standard Edition
Real Money v. 1.0, propone in automatico l’analisi del costo del conto corrente ordinario, conto anticipi e/o conto misto, garantita dalle nuove funzionalità. Il software è particolarmente indicato per coloro che svolgono attività di consulenza e direzione aziendale, per il monitoraggio e l’ottimizzazione del rapporto Banca-Impresa, per Consulenti Tecnici di Parte (CTP) e Consulenti Tecnici di Ufficio (CTU), che vogliono determinare le diverse configurazioni dei tassi effettivi e verificare il rispetto delle soglie di usura.

----------


## acm

Io ho acquistato Zucchetti nella versione in cui si paga per singolo c/c attivato.. Però non so valutare non avendo provato altro...qualcuno ha mai usato il software di assoCtu? Mi aggancio all'argomento per farvi una domanda pratica: in una ctu, se viene richiesto di calcolare gli interessi anatomistici senza alcuna forma di capitalizzazione, che tipo di ricalcoli fareste?
1. io farei un conteggio senza alcuna forma di capitalizzazione per tutta la durata; ed un conteggio 2. senza capitalizzazione fino al 30/6/2000, con addebito degli interessi complessivi il 30/06/2000, per poi partire con una capitalizzazione trimestrale..
E' corretto? Seguireste altre ricostruzioni?

----------

